# Help with fighting sisters!



## grjones87 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure this topic has been covered a number of times, so I apologize, but I wanted to see if I could get individual answers to my specific problem.

I have two female cats from the same litter, Sidney and Elliott (they are approximately 1 1/2 years old). They have always been the best of buddies. The only 'issue' they've ever had was about 8 months ago, when I took them to another house while mine was carpeted. They freaked out and when brought home hissed at each other. However, by the next day they were buddies again, and we closed them in a room together while the rest of the house was carpeted without issue.

Last Friday they were scheduled to go to the vets for their shots (previous to the last issue, they have had no issues with the cage or the vet as both are spayed and declawed). I was apprehensive because I didn't want them freaking out on each other.

Sidney entered the cage fine, without incident. When we (my mother and I) attempted to load Elliott into the cage, she went nuts, urinating on the cage (it was at this time we remembered that we had taken a relative's cat to the vet in that cage. It was cleaned thoroughly but may have triggered the response). Sidney, who was in her cage, subsequently started freaking out as well, so I let her out of the cage. This prompted a massive fight were Sidney (the aggressor) chased Elliott throughout the house.

I have read a lot about this, and figured out that the issue is most likely displaced aggression. This is not my reason for posting here.

The next few days we did not separate the cats, instead making sure that one of us was home at all times. The cats hid for the first few days, and Elliott stayed in my room nonstop. We had to carry her to the litterbox and bring food and water to her.

By the third or fourth day, things gradually improved. Elliott started making her way out, and would often lay in a close proximity to Sidney. They growled or hissed once in awhile, but generally got along. The only times where they seemed to have issues was around food and water or the litterbox.

Yesterday started fine as they again were close to each other without incident. However, Sidney got riled up and ended up chasing Elliott again in a vicious manner. Elliott hid for the rest of the day, but by the night they were close again, lying in the hallway together (and confusing me, to say the least). I had been hesitant about going to bed as my mother was away on a 2 day trip (the cats sleep in her bed every night), but seeing them together in the hallway made me feel better. I was about to fall asleep as the war broke out again with Sid aggressively chasing Elliott. I had enough, and decided to separate them for the first time, putting one in a bedroom (with food and litterbox, of course) and letting the other roam the house, and then switching them every few hours, until my mother returns home tomorrow morning.

We purchased Feliway and have had them both upstairs and downstairs for a few days with no noticeable result. In case the smell of my relative's cat was causing this, we have wiped down both cats with numerous 'kitty' wipes and towels.

I am sorry for writing so much, but this has been heavily bothering us for the last week as we are both extremely attached to these cats. The thought of getting rid of one is sickening, to say the least.

I realize these things take time, but it seems every time they take two steps forward, they take one back. Will Elliott ever be comfortable around Sid anymore, even if they stop fighting and hissing? Is there a way to better integrate them so that they can at least pass each other in the hallway? It seems as though the cats get along until one wants to play, and the other becomes defensive and a fight breaks out. Is there a way to prevent this? Once we are able to take them to the vets (in new cages, which we plan on leaving out a few weeks before so they get accustomed to them), will they have similar behavior when they return home?

I'm sorry for writing so much, but it felt really good to get this off my chest as no one is around. Thanks for reading, and if you do, responding. I have read a lot about this and realize that this will most likely pass in a few weeks, but the thought of this continuing for much longer makes me want to scream.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF and it appears you have already educated yourself on what is going on with your kitties.
IMO, I would *expect* this reaction to occur any time something 'new/different' is done. If one or both go to the vet, or any other large changes. Since you know they are predisposed to reacting in this manner, seperate them and give them no chance to react this way until they have both calmed down from whatever the different/change was AND until both *smell* the same (_if they went out of the house_) again.
You can encourage them to get along better and re-learn how to play and interact with each other by controlling the interaction. Food treats and petting when both are in your presence. Let them learn "Good Things" happen when both are near you, or both cats are near each other. Engage light-hearted play with them, using items you control. Do not encourage running/chasing toys at this point, because you want them to play close to you and near each other. Also, watch them carefully and intervene immediately, before they can get wound-up or go after each other, and either distract the aggressive cat or seperate them for a short bit. 
This may help. But cats being cats, it may not ever be able to go back to what it was.
I'm sorry, I wish I could have been more helpful,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## grjones87 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for your response.

As we close in on two weeks since the "incident," things are better. Sidney and Elliott co-exist rather peacefully, but only upstairs. They sleep close to each other and pass each other without incident. 

However, Elliott is afraid to go downstairs. The only real issue is that the cats' litterbox is located on the bottom floor (we've kept food and water upstairs, but are keeping the litterbox downstairs). Sidney also acts strange when when Elliott is brought down. For example, this morning after I took Elliott down, she and Sid stared at each other for a few minutes. It was a tense stare, like they used to have. The AC kicked on which startled them, and Elliott took off upstairs, with Sid chasing her. They each exchanged a hiss, and that was that. Not 5 minutes later, they were laying together, upstairs.

While I'm glad with the progress they've made (my nerves couldn't have handled much more fighting - I was going insane), I start back to work next week. The cats will be alone for 8 hours a day, and I am worried about Elliott not using the litterbox or the cats fighting if she tries to go downstairs.

Am I right to assume Sidney has asserted herself as the alpha and has "claimed" the downstairs area? Does anyone have any suggestions to reintegrate Elliott downstairs? Thanks.


----------



## grjones87 (Aug 14, 2009)

I realize this thread hasn't gotten many responses, but I have one more question if anyone can relate their experiences.

Things were awesome with the cats. Elliott was coming downstairs on her own. The cats slept close, licked each other, and although they were cautious with each other, got along well. We have been leaving them alone in the house for hours at a time as we both work next week.

Then, when I came home tonight, I was told that while they were playing Sid knocked a candle off of a table onto a tile floor making a huge noise. Needless to say, WWIII broke out again. My mother calmed the situation, and gave them treats together. However, when they came in contact again, another huge fight erupted (the biggest since the original). Elliott peed a little in the corner where she hid (and we only knew this because Sid was looking for her (not in an aggressive manor - while she is the attacker, she only attacks after Elliott hisses, growls, and then runs away) and started to try to 'cover' the pee. When they originally started making up, they hissed and growled a bit, but nothing like this.

We are separating them for the night tonight. Are we going to have to start over?! Or since they were doing well, will the night apart calm them? I realize every case is different, but I'm just stressing out. Anyone with any similar experiences would help calm the nerves.

I realized that I am overly sensitive to these cats. This is the first time we have had more than one cat. I figure people with multiple cat households realize this happens and simply deal with it appropriately. I, on the other hand, get incredibly worked up. After the original incident happened, I barely left the house the first week and kept eye contact on them at all times. Now that it's started all over again, I don't know what to do because I can't handle another week like that (although I probably will have to). Plus, now that I am returning to work, I hate the thought of leaving them in rooms all day, which is why I am hoping that this night will miraculously calm them, and maybe they'll just hiss a little in the morning but go back to normal.

I'm sorry to take up your time, I just needed to vent to others that may have had similar problems.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice, because fortunately, this hasn't happened with my girls. I just wanted to let you know that my little kitty sisters are two years old and I would freak out and it would break my heart if this was happening to me, so you are NOT overreacting or being oversensitive. atback 

I think starting over and following Heidi's advice would be best.

Could we see pictures of Sidney and Elliott? (I love boys' names for girls!! I have a Charlee.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Since it seems that the odor from another cat started this, I would put a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck. Then I think I would separate them and reintroduce them over a period of about 2 weeks. Keep them in different rooms, but first exchange bedding, and then rooms. After about a week, try keeping one in a playpen or behind a screen, and watch the reaction. Interactive toys and treats are always helpful. I wish you the very best. Take your time. A few weeks is worth a lifetime of peace between the two. Keep us informed, please.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Some people have also had success using Feliway or Rescue Remedy to help calm a tense cat-household. Perhaps you could look into those products?
Best of luck,
h


----------



## grjones87 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

Marie - Sadly I don't own a camera, so I don't have any pictures of the cats. Rest assured, they are cute (when they're not fighting!)

Heidi - We have had two of the Feliway plugs in the house for well over a week, in the two areas where they are the most. Unfortunately, I don't think they've been working for the cats.

Jeanie - While I think the scent may have caused this originally, I am very positive that is no longer what is causing the problems. 

I find the situation to be rather interesting from an objective standpoint. Sidney, who is the one that chases Elliott around, has no interest in doing so UNTIL Elliott becomes angry. I am positive that if Elliott didn't hiss and growl when Sid came around there would be no issue. However, since last night, Elliott becomes vehemently angry when she sees Sid (not that I blame her, Sid chased her - this is the same behavior that occurred the first go-round). This causes Sid to become defensive. Elliott then gets scared, and will run to a hiding spot. The sight of Elliott running causes Sid to chase after her, and that's how every single cat fight has started.

I don't particularly like to keep them separated. The first time I did it (when I made the original post), the cats were just as angry when I started to reintroduce them (granted it was only about two days of separation). It took a week and a half for them to become friends again, and we accomplished it by letting Sid come into my bedroom (where Elliott hides). The two would hiss, but eventually would end up lying there for awhile until Sid left. After a few days, Elliott would venture into the hallway, where again they would hiss, but then lay down in the same proximity. Soon after, they accomplished the task of passing each other without issue.

It just kills me however that we were so close to solving our fight, and that **** candle had to get knocked over. I believe we are planning on keeping them in separate rooms when we both go to work on Monday. Again, I don't like it (neither will use the litterbox in the room, they just hold it until we take them down to the place where the litterbox actually is), but it's better than Sid hurting Elliott while we are gone. It's horrible, because I know that Sid misses Elliott when they are separated. She will go look for her in her other hiding spots (in a friendly manner). It's only when Elliott becomes aggressive that her 'animal instinct' kicks in and the two tussle.

Thanks.


----------

